# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gatime te jugut.

## Estella

Ne kete teme po shkruaj disa receta ku mund te gatuani ushqime nga jugu i Shqiperise.

Pesh me arra e hudhra.

Peshku i pastruar dhe i lare pritet ne copa racioni, lyhet me miell dhe skuqet. Ne lyren e mbetur skuqet miell sa te zverdhet, shuhet me uthull, leng peshku ose uje, shtohen hudhra, arra te shtypura ne havan, kripe, piper, gjethe dafine dhe zihet pak sa te behet nje salce me trashesi mesatare. ne pjate vihet peshku i skuqur dhe siper i hidhet salce ose lengu i pergatitur.

Per 4-5 persona duhen:
Peshka 4-5 racione, vaj per skuqje 2-3 filxhane kafeje, miell 3 luge, uthull nje filxhan kafeje, hudhra 4-5 thejpinj, arra te qerruara nje dore, kripe, piper, dhe 1 gjethe dafine.

----------


## Estella

Pace me veze

keoket e bagetive te trasha pastrohen, cahen, lahen me uje te ftohte te rrjedhshem dhe zihen sa te ndahet mishi nga kocka. Gjate zjerrjes hidhet kripe, piper gjethe dafine qe mishi te marre shije. Pasi te kene zjerre mishi pastrohet nga kockat, pritet ne kubike te vegjel dhe hidht ne tenxhere, ku perzihet me hudhra, spec te kuq e uthull, pastaj rregullohet shija me kripe, hidhet leng nga i kokave, deri sa te jene mbuluar copat e mishit, peberja perzihet dhe hidhet ne tave. Ne nje ene te vogel rrihen vezet me niseshte dhe pak leng nga i kokave, i hidhet taves, qe sperkatet me lyre dhe piqet ne furre.

per 4-5 persona duhen:
Koke 2-3 Kg ose 5 lbs, kripe, piper, 2 gjethe dafine, hudhra 4-5 thelpinj, uthull 1 filxhan kafeje, speck i skq 1 maje luge gjelle, veze 2 kokrra dhe niseshte 1 luge gjelle.

----------


## ChuChu

Estella, nuk di c'te bej, te te shaj apo lavderoj. 
Te te shaj qe me hape oreksin e po me ben te jargavitem apo te te lavderoj qe me hape oreksin (lol) e do me besh te ha peshk me arra e hudhra kete weekend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

Edhe receta te tjera do te vijne me pas kuqalashe do i bej gjithe forumistat ti kerkojne mamave apo grave apo te dashurave te gatuajne ose do te hyjne vete ne magje.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nat01

ESTELLES!

MIRE E KE TI QE NA SHKRUAN PER PESHKUN ME ARRA, POR DUHET TE SAKSTESOSH QE KY LLOJ GATIMI BEHET VETE ME PESHK TE UJRAVE TE EMBLA, PREFEROHET KORAN OSE TROFTE. NJEKOHESISHT MIRE ESHTE QE PESHKU TE MOS SKUQET, POR TE PIQET NE ME ZJARR TE AVSHTE NGA QYMYRI I DRURIT.

----------


## SAS

Degjoni - une jam amator ne gatim por recatat shqiptare me kane acaruar nervat perhere. Me fal Estela per menyren se si po flas.
1- me cfare temperature duhet te piqet/skuqet peshku ?
2-Si pritet peshku perzagjati, perzgjeri , i hiqet koka, apo jo ?
3- Cfare peshku behet fjale, sepse kur hap librin e gatimit te peshkut , jane te pakten mbi 8 lloje peshku, qe kam pare, ketu.
4- Te lutem behuni pak me e sakte ne ato qe thoni , sepse p.sh ti e ke te qarte ne koken tende , por une qe lexoj ngelem ne mes te rruges, sepse nuk di cfare peshku te blej, e me cfare temperature ta gatuaj.
Te faleminderit...
Ps; Here tjeter kur te kem kohe do te shkruaj disa receta, per vegjetarianet,,,shume praktike nga guzhina franceze...

----------


## Estella

Nuk e di n.q.s te ka rene rasti ndonjehere qe te pastrosh ndonje peshk. Shumica e peshqve gatuhem me gjithe koke. Sa per prerjen, varet nga madhesia e peshkut.
Pastaj kur peshku qerohet i cahet barku per tja nxjerre te gjitha te brendshme qe keshtu peshku domsodo qe pritet horizontalisht.

----------


## Estella

Uh harrova,

temperatura normale e pjekje eshte 350-400 grade, por sigurisht qe ne shqiperi varet nga tensioni.
Peshku dhe mishi  sa me ngadale te piqet ne furre aq me i dergjur dhe i shijshem behet.

Per sa i perket skuqjes temperatura duhet te jete 400 grade qe peshku te piqet shpejt dhe te mos marri shume vaj.

Patatet e skuqura dhe ato duhet te skuqen ne nje temperature 400-450 grade per arsye qe ato te mos pijne shume yndyre. Duhet patur parasysh fuqia e cdo mjeti qe perdorni per skuqje sepse ka raste qe mund te skuqet vetem lekura dhe brenda te mos jene skuqur plotesisht.

Duhet te keni parasysh se Pula dhe Mishi i derrit duhet te jene te skuqura mire per arsye se mund tju japin helmin dhe tju bejne keq per stomakun.

Mishi qe eshte i pjekur shume, nuk ju ben mire per zemrn.

Keto ishin thjesht disa keshilla, qe ti keni parasysh jo vetem kur ju gatuani por edhe kur hani.

----------


## Flava

O Estella shum nikoqire u dukerke ti!! Kushedi sa mir gatuan..Na bej edhe neve ndonjegje se na shkoi foja leng:P

----------


## BlEdIi

Flava c'ke ti mo te bej une nje tav me patate qe te lepish gishtat loool(eshte specialiteti im)
Jo per gje po kurbeti te beka femer me zor(jo nga ajo ana....)

Na beni ndonje gjelle dhe mos na jepni mendje keshtu se i kam be duart me shenja une,dhe kam nje gje per here te tret gatuaj mire dy heret e para perfundojn ne plera looool

Ja kalofshi mire (kush do ndonje recet vlonjace i jap une)

----------


## Estella

Flava per ca te ka shku menja, se po ta bej dicka. Nikoqire nuk e di ne jam se bej shume rremuje, gjullurdi por ne fund ama lepin gishtat.

----------


## BUJAR

Lum kush do ta marri kete Estellen.Ka per ti keputur gishtat fare nga te lepiret.

----------


## kolombi

Moj te nderuara vajza.
Jeni kaq nikoqire veten ne letra apo edhe ne praktike?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga BUJAR_ 
> *Lum kush do ta marri kete Estellen.Ka per ti keputur gishtat fare nga te lepiret.*


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Favola_21

Moj Estella
nuk te kam pyetur nga i gjen keto recetat ti sepse nuk ma merr mendja qe ti kesh te tuat????

----------

